# Rust jacked lintel



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll be pulling out and replacing a north facing, rust jacked steel lintel, cleaning the wall, re-pointing and applying a Sure-Klean PD siloxane treatment.

The rest of this house was re-pointed years ago and is in pretty decent shape. This north wall was never done so the wear and tear of the last 75 years is showing it's ugly face. Erosion of the mortar joints, improper window capping (over the lintel), holes left unfilled and just the dirt and grime of being a wet wall will all be addressed. Currently, the only symptoms are a leak at the top, interior window and below the sill where plaster is deteriorating. 

The rust jacked lintel expanded pretty good...not only up, but out as well. The shift in the brickwork remains stable so I won't be messing with that other than full depth crack repair and full re-pointing which will help in the disguise.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Perfect job for the Abortech AS-170.

Tom


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

As you can see, they used timber as the interior wythe header and the through wall flashing consisting of heavy gauge galvanized. They should have run it down to the steel lintel, end dammed and weep holed it, but that's not the way they did it back in the day.

No matter, I'll be flashing it up with copper fabric and Protecto and tucking it under the existing galvy, which once again, appears to be in rather good shape for it's age. I've ripped many of these homes apart in the past and am always surprised at the good condition of the galvanized steel, albeit, it is quite a heavy gauge.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Perfect job for the Abortech AS-170.
> 
> Tom


Mine has been sitting on the shelf for too long...my low impact pneumatics and homemade shaped chisels will run circles around it salvaging every brick.

For a geewhiz, it's a damn shame it doesn't see more action...it is a great tool however when truly needed.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you're referring to Protecto Wrap, I'll suggest to you either Vycor Pro or 3M 8067. 

https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company...lashing-Tape-8067?N=5002385+3293242746&rt=rud

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Grace-4...ully-Adhered-Butyl-Flashing-5003629/206090956

I find both far superior to Protect Wrap. 

There is a leaning curve to handling either.

Tom


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been using a lot of DuPont tape...I love that stuff and can get it from J&L, gotta love 3M i'm sure, Grace I adore, but it's just a pain in the arse trying to find it locally. Protecto is alright, I like the thickness but cold weather adhesion suffers. Once bonded however, try getting it off. 

Yesterday, we had a Nor'easter storm that didn't let up until noon today...very damp still. The protecto did not want to stick to the wood header but it sure a chit stuck to the copper laminate.

I get what your saying though...


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> Perfect job for the Abortech AS-170.
> 
> Tom


It is a very nice tool, but this small of a job really doesn't require it. Those brick probably fell out on their own!


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice repair! Looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Back at the lintel job after I cleaned the wall and helped my nephew for a few days...I soaked it pretty good during the cleaning and facing North with the cooler temps, it took a few days to dry out. 

A full saw-cut wasn't in the budget for this job so I'll be using the flush method of re-pointing to match the rest of the house. 

This is a tough brick to point, rough edges everywhere and different size joints...I call it roller coaster brick...you gotta become one with your slicker and just ride over the bumps and bruises if you want to make any time...and money for that matter. I corrected a lot of holes and big chips in the brick using rainbow dye to match, you'll barley even notice where I did it. 

Getting dark early these days...


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice work as always! :thumbup:

I wish I could find someone of your caliber in my area, I constantly get calls for brick pointing/repair that I don't want to do, but don't feel confident in anyone in the area to give a referral. Keep up the good work!


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Ya, that looks great. quite the job.


----------

